# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الايمان والثقة .. مدخل لكل نجاح .. !

## عز الدين

*اﻹيمان والثقة .. مدخل كل نجاح !..
عودة الزعيم بنقطة من فك اﻹسطافيه مثل عودة اﻷمل من جديد في
نفوس الصفوة وذلك بإمكانية المضي بعييييدا " في هذه البطولة متى ما
وجد المريخ حكما" نزيها" ويؤدى دورة المنوط به ويعطى كل ذى حق
حقه ..
حينما غادر لزعيم أرض الوطن متجها صوب الجزائر ﻷداء مبارتيه ضد
اﻹتحاد والوفاق .. صرح المدير الفنى للمريخ بأنه إن لم يعد بأربعة
نقاط فإنه سيعود بنقطة علي أقل تقدير .. ولوﻻ نقض هدف شيبون
لكان في حصيلة الزعيم عدد خمسة نقاط .. ولكن الحمدلله علي كل
حال ..
عودة الزعيم والحمدلله بنقطة غالية من أرض الجزائر ومن المنافس
المباشر علي ورقة الترقي للدور القادم تعتير مدخﻼ " للثقة وليس
الغرور فكل المنافسين في مجموعتنا من الخطورة بمكان ولن نستطيع
تحديد المترقي الثانى إﻻ بنهاية جميع الجوﻻت المتبقية ..
المكاسب التى تحققت من الجولة اﻷخيرة يجب علينا أن نستفيد منها
جيدا " فعودة اﻷداء المميز الذى كنا نقدمة في الجوﻻت السابقة يجب أن
يستمر ..
يمكننا وبنظرة بسيطة أن نحدد اﻷسلوب الذى يناسب المريخ فخﻼل
الجوﻻت السابقة كلها نجد أن المريخ حينما يلعب بتحفظ دفاعي نجده
يخسر نتيجة المباراة دائما" .. لذلك يجب تعزيز الجوانب الهجومية
وإنتهاج ‏(الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع ‏) فاﻹمكانيات التى توجد بعناصر
الزعيم كفيلة بتحقيق النجاح المطلوب ..
اﻹطار الفنى يجب عليه أن يعتمد علي النهج الهجومى وتعزيزه في
نفوس الﻼعبين مع تدعيم جانب الثقة في نفوسهم .. بحيث يعودوا لسابق
عهدهم من التميز وعدم اﻹلتفات كثيرا " للمنقصات التى يمكن أن تؤثر
علي أدائهم من تناول إعﻼمى سالب أو جوانب إدارية هم أعلم بها منا ..
يجب علي الجميع وبدءا" من اﻹدارة تعزيز الجانب النفسي بحيث تتﻼفي
جميع ما يمكن أن يؤثر علي حظوظ المريخ في الترقي لدور اﻷربعة
وتعزيز الثقة يأتى بحل اﻹشكاليا تالتى الطارئة التى يمكن أن تحدث
وتؤثر علي أداء الﻼعبين ..
تعزيز الثقة من غير إفراط أو تفريط وبرأيي المتواضع إن لم تكن واثقا "
في قدراتك ومؤمن تمام اﻹيمان بأنك تستطيع تحقيق الهدف الذى
وضعته فحتما " سيكون الفشل هو النتيجة الحتمية لكل المجهود الذى
بذلته سابقا" ..
المريخ سعي كثيرا " في السنين السابقة ومن خﻼل مجلس إدارته لتثبيت
رؤية معينه أو أهداف الكل يعلمها وذلك ﻹحراز البطوﻻت التى توازى
المنصرفات التى قام بها مجلس اﻹدارة .
هذا العام المريخ جنى ثمار الزرع الذى غرسه في هذه اﻷعوام لذلك
يجب أن يتحلي أفراده بالثقة التامة بأنهم قادرون علي تحقيق كأس
البطولة لهذا العام .. فاﻷجواء مختلفة حقيقة عن السنين الفائته وحتى
حينما وصل المريخ في 2007 لنهائي الكونفدرالية لم تتعزز فيه ثقة
الفوز بتلك الكأس .. ولكن اﻷمر مختلف هذا العام .. فالمريخ يمتلك
اﻷدوات التى تمكنه من تحقيق هدفه ومن بين هذه اﻷشياء التﻼحم الكبير
علي مستوى الجماهير وذكاء ودهاء مدرب غير كثيرا " من أفكار وأهداف
مجتعنا المريخي بما له من ثقة ونظرة فنيه سيجنى المريخ ثمارها
نصرا" كبيرا" هذا العام بإذن الله ..
مدخل أخير::
يجب تعزيز جزانب الثقة بأن اﻷميرية اﻹفريقية ملكنا الهذا العام فاﻹيمان
بشئ ما سيؤدى لﻺجتهاد للوصول اليه وتحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يجب تعزيز جزانب الثقة بأن اï»·ميرية اï»¹فريقية ملكنا الهذا العام فاï»¹يمان
بشئ ما سيؤدى لï»؛جتهاد للوصول اليه وتحقيقة



تسلم ياعزالدين الحبيب

*

----------

